# Buying a 2nd hand car



## kleng (Mar 20, 2013)

After some help pls as to be honest I find the whole buying car thing in Singapore confusing. If a car is advertised (2nd hand) for let's say S$100k and then on the dealer website when reading the details of the car it says COE $22,000 (for example), does this mean I need to pay $100k for car PLUS $22k for COE.... or that the $100k for car is inclusive of COE? 
We are moving to Singapore in a few weeks and I am just doing some research as we will look to buy a 2nd hand car. Therefore, I am not yet in a position to ask a dealer this question but appreciate some help understanding please.
Thank you.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Wouldn't you want to wait until you arrive in Singapore before deciding to buy a car? There's some degree of insanity involved in car ownership here.


----------



## kleng (Mar 20, 2013)

BBCWatcher said:


> Wouldn't you want to wait until you arrive in Singapore before deciding to buy a car? There's some degree of insanity involved in car ownership here.


Yes, obviously! Am just trying to get an understanding of it all before we arrive. Trying to work out what we need to realistically spend etc etc....thanks.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Normally car price indicated is icluding the COE. 


As far as I remember only Jeep advertised the car price without COE, and they indicated that their price is excluding COE.

Hope it helps


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

He's talking about second hand cars, so Wesmant's comment above does not apply.
The COE is bought once at the beginning of a car's lifetime, and it is valid for 10 years. Used cars come with the (partially used) COE, thus it is not interesting to know how much it once costed, but how much time is left on it. You should ask for that!
If you are new to Singapore, don't know the market and/or are unsure if you stay until the end of the car's life (COE), you should definitely consider leasing a car instead, which is often cheaper an always easier.
Or live without a car, as 90% of the population does: Public transport is efficient, and taxis are reasonably priced (owning a car costs more than that taking taxis all the time!).


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

And you can rent a car a couple times a year if you really want, though that's probably more expensive than taxis.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

beppi said:


> He's talking about second hand cars, so Wesmant's comment above does not apply !).


Yes, my comments on Jeep is for new cars.

Well, just a little concern:, getting a used (partial COE left) car may lead u to high maintenance/repair cost too. If the car u r going to buy is 5 yrs old or older, get ready for all the big spending for repair, which can cost you a few thousand dollar


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

This is why I suggest _living_ in Singapore a month or two before deciding whether to buy a car. You'll probably never be able to justify buying a car on economic grounds -- it will be the most expensive way to get around. (The possible exceptions are situations such as people with specific disabilities and individuals who operate like taxi drivers to some extent, such as real estate agents showing properties.)


----------



## kleng (Mar 20, 2013)

Ok thanks for all the advice. We were thinking of getting something around 3 years old so plenty of COE left. We have 3 young kids, so feel that we will need a car....


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

kleng said:


> Ok thanks for all the advice. We were thinking of getting something around 3 years old so plenty of COE left. We have 3 young kids, so feel that we will need a car....


For that reason, I agree that u need one.

You can start ur research from page like sgcarmart dot com to check local market


----------



## kleng (Mar 20, 2013)

wesmant said:


> For that reason, I agree that u need one.
> 
> You can start ur research from page like sgcarmart dot com to check local market


wonderful, thank you very much. That is helpful.


----------



## SandhurstonHighSt (Mar 21, 2013)

kleng said:


> After some help pls as to be honest I find the whole buying car thing in Singapore confusing. If a car is advertised (2nd hand) for let's say S$100k and then on the dealer website when reading the details of the car it says COE $22,000 (for example), does this mean I need to pay $100k for car PLUS $22k for COE.... or that the $100k for car is inclusive of COE?
> We are moving to Singapore in a few weeks and I am just doing some research as we will look to buy a 2nd hand car. Therefore, I am not yet in a position to ask a dealer this question but appreciate some help understanding please.
> Thank you.


yes advertisement for a second hand car that states the COE is the amount of COE that was paid when the car was registered. You may also want to examine the PARF value of the car should you decide to scrap it before its 10 yrs are up.

In your example the car's sale price is inclusive of the COE remaining.


----------



## kleng (Mar 20, 2013)

SandhurstonHighSt said:


> yes advertisement for a second hand car that states the COE is the amount of COE that was paid when the car was registered. You may also want to examine the PARF value of the car should you decide to scrap it before its 10 yrs are up.
> 
> In your example the car's sale price is inclusive of the COE remaining.


Thanks for your help. May I ask what PARF value is? Cheers.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

kleng said:


> Thanks for your help. May I ask what PARF value is? Cheers.


Parf is the "paper value" of the car, simply means the value of car if you want to scrap.

In singapore, if you want to scrap the car before the expiry date of the COE, scrap company will pay u this PARF value.

Parf value components are balance value of COE +balance value of the cars body after depreciation.

This value can simply be obtained from LTA homepage


----------



## sg760876 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi there,

I think the choice of a 3-year old car in Singapore is a good one.
Wont be cheap though.

There are a few places to get more info. And here you go:

For government ones, go to onemotoring. com. sg (add the www and remove space).
For online copy of Straits Times classifieds, download the iOS/Android app called "CATS Classified".

Hope this helps!

PS: For depreciation, you should factor it at least S$10-15k for an average 2.0 Japanese car. With 3 children, you will probably want to get a MPV/SUV. May cost a little more in terms of depreciation.


----------



## asublimepizza (Sep 5, 2013)

I concur to above. A car is only useful if you need to travel around Singapore and to Malaysia frequently, ferrying around children to and from school, need provide transportation to elders or live on the more remote areas lacking train or bus services. Alternatively, a company vehicle if part of the package might be the way to go, in which case, the above advice is true. Parallel importers are usually marginally cheaper, and/or if its second hand within 10 years, preferably 3-5 years old.


----------

